# Solved: Windows 8.1 Help



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

OK so a while back I tried the 8.1 dl and it made my cpu run too warm so I was able to go back to 8. now just last week, I was forced to dl 8.1 and its causing the same problems all over again. I did a refresh like I did before and it says its 8 now but the cpu fan still kicks on regularly. I contacted Microsoft and they couldn't help just said i needed to dl a chip set driver to make it better. well guess what that didn't work. so I've been trying to do any updates that I can find that it needs. and I still have this problem. is there anything else i can try to fix it? also is there a way to block the 8.1 update? cuz i don't wanna do this again. another thing that this update messed with is when ear buds are plugged in it would adjust the volume so that it was louder when those were plugged in but when unplugged it would go down to whatever it was at before plugging them in. I've tried lots of things trying to get that back to working but to no avail. so please any help you can give would be appreciated. I want to go back to where there were no problems with my computer. Once that update went in is when all these problems started. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You downloaded and installed the latest chipset drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site? Are there separate ones for 8 and 8.1? Have you also installed the latest drivers for any other devices for which you are having a problem?


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes I went to Hp's website and got the drivers for the chipset, graphics, bios and installed them. I did updates yesterday. It said that I had over a 100 updates to do since I had to refresh and I did that. Some took and some didn't. I've noticed that the cpu fan kicks on most when using graphics like facebook games or using videos like youtube. Sometimes though it starts up like that and I dunno if its something running in the background like antivirus or whatever.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

copy and paste the info in the white box - presuming it is not the same as currently shown in your spec
Also send please the full model details of the HP and your service tag


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Whats in my profile is the same. Full model details and service tag? Not sure what you mean there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By default Windows Update will sneak in whatever driver updates it feels like doing, sometimes wiping out the effort you made to install the correct ones.

To protect yourself from drivers being changed without your knowledge: Control Panel - Devices and Printers - right click on your computer icon - Device installation settings - select "No, let me choose what to do" and "Never install driver software from Windows Update."


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

ok Terry I changed that setting. What should I do now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the critical drivers were not "updated." You can probably check the date/version found in Device Manager - right click on the device - Properties - Driver tab vs. the HP info.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

from what i can see things were updated yesterday when I ran the update thing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Then you should be good as far as having the "right" drivers. Assuming that it is still running too warm continue with Macboatmaster, plus I'd also contact HP via email or Chat.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

I cant contact HP without them charging. My computer isn't under warranty now. As for Macboatmaster I have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Full model details and service tag? Not sure what you mean there.


For model I think he meant something like HP Pavilion dv6-2182nr (that's the one I'm on now). For service tag he may have been thinking Dell instead of HP?


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

HP Pavilion p7-1414 Desktop PC


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*How Do I Find My Product Number and Serial Number?*

The *Serial Number* (s/n) is a ten-digit alpha-numeric number that is unique to your product.
The *Product Number *(p/n) is a six or seven-digit alpha-numeric number that identifies your product. If there is a pound sign (#) or a dash (-) in the p/n, enter only the letters and numbers before the # or - sign.
* Both numbers can be found on the Universal Product Code (UPC) or Service Tag sticker located on the back, side, or bottom of your product (see picture below).
STICKER EXAMPLE (Your sticker may look different)*









From the HP website


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Serial Number: 4CE24304DS 
Product Number: H3Y99AA


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Further to my last lets please first see what you are running
send me this please
FREE speccy
https://www.piriform.com/speccy

download that and publish to web and send me the URL that is copy the address from IE 
*2.* *File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like. The person will not need to install Speccy. Note, for your security, there are a few settings that are not included in the published information, and we delete them all after 30 days.

2 Send me please details of which Anti-virus you are using if NOT windows defender and Firewall if NOT windows. Also any other antispyware/adware programs

3. That system was first introduced Sept 2012 How old is your system please and when did you last open the case of the tower to check for dust build up - a classic cause of CPU fan working overtime

4. Got the last from you re the ID - cheers please check posted serial number


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/7QZ6h7uJbOiXIPTPPtoBMHi

I have Avast antivirus. Norton is also installed but will run out soon. I think I have the windows stuff as well. I have SpyBoy Search and Destroy and MalawareBytes.

I think I bought the computer in Feb 2013. Its been a few months since the tower was opened. The posted sn is the same as on the side of the machine


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. open the tower case check for dust
If you know the precautions and how to proceed clean it
if not post and I will advise
*DO THIS FIRST YOUR CPU is running far TOO HOT*

2. I am NOT surprised the CPU is working OT and the computer is slow
I would think it is like watching grass grow

3. I will advise but before I proceed please assure me that you will accept my guidance and do as I suggest.
When we have finished if I am wrong and it is not improved you can put it back as it is now
The only reason I mention this is because if you are not going with what I suggest - it is merely a waste of time for both of us

The posted serial number is not accepted by HP - where are you please.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

ok I will check for dust. Yes I will accept your guidance. Im in the US.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

ok all dusted and back together


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please try and be a little more informative in your replies as all I have to work with is what you tell me.
How was it please re dust especially on cpu cooling fins and fan


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

It was pretty dusty and I cleared it with the canned air. Most of the dust was around the cpu and fan. I tried playing a facebook game that usually makes the cpu fan come on and it didn't come on at all.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU are very lucky - the max op temp of that CPU is
Maximum operating temperature 71.3°C
yours was according to sppecy which is not always 100% accurate 117 C


Just in case you do not know, never allows air duster to spin fan blades they can spin atsuch high speed that it ruins the sleeve bush/bearing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you ready to start with the other procedures there is quite a bit to do


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

okay. I will be sure to not let the fan spin when dusting. yes im ready to keep going with the other procedures. I have about a half hour before I have to leave for a little bit.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It will take longer than that
The way I work is - I will tell you when I am signing off and when I expect to be back
If the circle by my username is green I am online if it is red_ I am offline and I am in the UK so there is a time difference_

*1. *Uninstall ALL Norton products from Control Panel Programs and Features
Some may be listed as Symantec
REBOOT the computer

Run the Norton uninstall tool - this step is vital
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

REBOOT

*THIS*
Firewall
Firewall: 
Enabled

Company Name: 
Symantec

Display Name: 
Norton Personal Firewall

Product Version: 
Unknown

Is a major cause of slow performance on Windows 8

We will resume when you come back I will be online until approx. 0030 UK time it is now 1936


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

OK I am back now and ready to keep going.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

where are you up to please


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

I uninstalled Norton and did the reboot and the norton cleaner and rebooted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

great
open a cmd prompt with admin rights


type
sfc /scannow


press enter and report the result please


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

how do I open a cmd prompt with admin rights?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

extra advice - is at cost









from desktop press windows key
type (I know there is no where to type)

cmd

when it appears as command prompt - right click and click run as admin
or if you already have it pinned (Command Prompt) to taskbar from apps screen simply right click on taskbar icon

Or if 8.1 Microsoft Windows icon white bottom left of taskbar - right click and click Command Prompt run as admin


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We will resume if you still around when I come back in about 90 mins
2230 
Friends have just dropped by


Post the sfc result and I will further advise.


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

okay. we will resume when we are both here. 

The sfc result is: Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is good - now is AVAST the paid for or the free version please
If the paid for ensure you have the means to reinstall
If the free version there is of course no issue
Uninstall from programs and features
REBOOT

Run this
http://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

Note carefully please the caution

REBOOT

UNINSTALL Spybot using the same method - programs and features 
REBOOT
There is NO Spybot removal tool - we will address that small remaining issue later

PLEASE be assured that IMHO Spybot is not a good idea on Windows 8 or 8.1
One example
http://forums.spybot.info/showthrea...-causes-Explorer-crashes-and-dont-load-itself

check that windows defender and windows firewall are enabled 
Both done from Control Panel on their respective headings

Then on windows defender GUI click the update tab
Then click the SCAN NOW ensuring the Quick is checked

It will on the first run take sometime, but after that unless you use CCleaner which deletes in default mode the history file of Windows defender and therefore fools it into thinking a scan has never been run, future scans will be fast

If all is in order Good just a few more jobs to do


If Defender finds anything please post log file

When replying please post a new Speccy and report how you consider the system is running


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Removed Avast and Spybot using your directions. Firewall and Defender are both on. Ran a quick scan and it didn't show anything. The scan only took about 7 minutes. When I was looking through the uninstall programs window I saw something called Framed Display and saw that it could be a virus based program so I removed that before the scan. I am having some issues with Internet Explorer when it comes to looking at facebook or youtube. It freezes and has a message that says its stopped working and was refreshed. Don't have that problem on Chrome or FireFox.

Here is the new Speccy: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/gwuEteT2kW0gRadVdp4Dgso


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will post more shortly but if you look at this new speccy your processor is running at 44
On the first it was as I said 117
So the dust was definitely the cause of the problem


On Speccy you have 
SpotifyWebHelper.exe


Have you installed this it is sometimes acquired from other free downloads -when the opt out if it is offered is not used


Many consider it little more than spyware/adware


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

I have the Spotify Music Player installed on the computer for listening purposes. Not sure what the WebHelper part of it does.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok it is part of it I think. I do not believe it can be uninstalled separately
You mentioned earlier that you had Malwarebytes is that the free version or the paid for version


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Free Version


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open MBAM update if necessary it will tell you and then run a quick scan


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok MBAM updated and scan complete. It found 9 non-malware items and suggests quarantine for them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send the results log please


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 10/23/2014
Scan Time: 10:32:34 AM
Logfile: MBAM Results 10 23 14.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.00.3.1025
Malware Database: v2014.10.23.05
Rootkit Database: v2014.10.22.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 8
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Home

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 363148
Time Elapsed: 14 min, 53 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 6
PUP.Optional.Sanbreel.A, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\{a6762132-8e80-4305-b1ba-2bec91757ac2}Gw64, , [e63b5bbdadcfb97d9f92ba73e51e7f81], 
PUP.Optional.Astromenda.A, HKLM\SOFTWARE\GOOGLE\CHROME\EXTENSIONS\pfkfdlcdbajamklbneflfbcmfgddmpae, , [ff22aa6e76067abc136cc6ccef15be42], 
PUP.Optional.Astromenda.A, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\GOOGLE\CHROME\EXTENSIONS\pfkfdlcdbajamklbneflfbcmfgddmpae, , [b170c5533d3fe353354ae7ab5da717e9], 
PUP.Optional.Astromenda.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1450243370-1984125852-4089360283-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\GOOGLE\CHROME\EXTENSIONS\pfkfdlcdbajamklbneflfbcmfgddmpae, , [ce531800ceaeec4a6c14751d94709b65], 
PUP.Optional.InstallCore.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1450243370-1984125852-4089360283-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\INSTALLCORE\1I1T1Q1S, , [53cef02809737bbbd4e758fee61d1ee2], 
PUP.Optional.InstallCore.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1450243370-1984125852-4089360283-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\INSTALLCORE, , [bb66de3a7efe70c6e02e8de0986c8c74],

Registry Values: 1
PUP.Optional.InstallCore.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1450243370-1984125852-4089360283-1001-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\INSTALLCORE|tb, 0R2Y1I1P1N0J1U1C, , [bb66de3a7efe70c6e02e8de0986c8c74]

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 2
PUP.Optional.Astromenda, C:\Users\J\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\konyd5m7.default\searchplugins\Astromenda.xml, , [aa777c9c5b216ec88b3c9a8d8c773ec2], 
PUP.Optional.Sanbreel.A, C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\{a6762132-8e80-4305-b1ba-2bec91757ac2}Gw64.sys, , [e63b5bbdadcfb97d9f92ba73e51e7f81],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. All of these are usually acquired when they are installed - being bundled with other free software

Quarantine them

2. REBOOT

3. Right click a blank area of the desktop
hold mouse on new and click shortcut
in the window that opens

copy and paste this

*"%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -extoff*

click next and then name it IE No add ons.

The shortcut will appear on the desktop.

Open IE from that shortcut and see if it still freezes.

If it is OK there - close IE
REBOOT
and open IE as normal - see if that is then OK
If IE on the no add-ons does not freeze and freezes when opening normally then we still have an add-on problem - likely to be one of a similar nature to those found by MBAM

When you have done that - if it is OK start progressing windows updates and see if we still have the same problem as before


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

OK tried the shortcut and it seemed ok with facebook but not with youtube. it froze then another window popped up saying catalyst control center: host application has stopped working. a problem caused the program to stop working correctly. windows will close the program and notify you is a soulution is available.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

when you opened from the shortcut did it display 
IE is running without add-ons as here
*Internet Explorer is currently running without add-ons*

*All Internet Explorer add-ons, such as ActiveX controls or toolbars, are turned off. ]B;Some webpages might not display correctly.*

*To continue to your home page, click the Home button.*

*To browse using add-ons, close Internet Explorer and then relaunch it.*


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

I tried in both no add on and add ons and still the problem is there when it comes to playing a video on youtube. I dont really see anywhere where activex is listed. could that be the problem?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Apart from this which we will address in due course how do you rate the general boot log on performance and browser performance compared with when we started after the dust cleanup


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

It boots fine. once in a while when loading or rebooting the computer or a website sometimes the whole screen flickers for a second then goes back to showing what it was. not sure why this is but it does.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect the graphics driver but although I consider it unlikely we do not know at this stage, what if any adverse effects have occurred with running the processor so hot
There is a possibility albeit slight that the extreme heat has effectively dried out the thermal paste - it is as I said unlikely but still possible

I think perhaps you do not realise how lucky you have been - if you have got away without damage.
Although I would have expected it to shut down had it reached that critical temp

1. go to the HP site and install the latest offered graphics driver
following the outlined procedure on the site

reboot

ALSO NOTE PLEASE THAT HP offer a different driver for that computer labelled for system upgrading to 8.1

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=4158&product=5297006&sw_lang=

2. open a cmd prompt with admin rights
type
chkdsk /f

press enter
agree to run on restart and do so
Watch the results please - there will be free space dealt with but what we are looking for is - are there any file errors found and repaired

Normally windows 8 manages its own system including the checking of the disc and initiates its own chkdsk if required but that procedure may have been defeated by the assortment of AV programs and the apparent severe overheat situation


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

I used the update graphics driver that i found on the site and installed it. I tried the one you suggested up there but it wouldnt download for me because it wasnt compatible. I did the checkdisk and nothing popped up when it was done.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did not suggest one for NOW I pointed out to you that another ONE was offered for when you have 8.1


> ALSO NOTE PLEASE THAT HP offer a different driver for that computer labelled for system upgrading to 8.1


When you rebooted and it initiated chkdsk - the progress and results of chkdsk - appear on the screen - please clarify what you mean by nothing popped up


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

once it reached 100% it just loaded the computer there were no results listed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go control panel admin tools event viewer

follow this and post the results of the chkdsk log
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html
Note search term is wininit


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.


A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
774400 file records processed. File verification completed.
3199 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
897132 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
Cleaning up 4078 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 4078 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 4078 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream
Security descriptor verification completed.
61367 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
39336456 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

954528767 KB total disk space.
539311768 KB in 426383 files.
245984 KB in 61370 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
909791 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
414061224 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
238632191 total allocation units on disk.
103515306 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 d1 0b 00 53 71 07 00 7f 36 0d 00 00 00 00 00 ....Sq...6......
4e 52 00 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 NR..q...........
00 00 48 d4 80 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ..H.............

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK nothing wrong with chkdsk 
we are now on post 56
The main problem was as you know the overheat

If it is not now OK I recommend a refresh as explained here
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&docname=c03538721#N79

YOU should also ensure that you have backups of all important personal data

My advise is to be very careful regarding what you download especially from free offers

There is NO doubt in my mind that most of your problems are connected with having installed multiple AV programs that were actually active

Norton and Avast were more than likely fighting against each other and actually resulted in less protection rather than more. That is usually the case when two or more such programs are installed

If the refresh does not work and you should ONLY proceed with that if you really need to then you are facing either a complete reinstall or Unfortunately the cost option of seeking hands on repair/evaluation

It is LIKELY to be very expensive


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes. the overheat problem has been fixed. I don't think a refresh will be necessary. I can deal with the internet explorer issue by not using it. I have personal data backed up. Always keep that up to date. You mentioned about the updates earlier, should I check for those in the Windows Update through the control panel and install what it says may need updated? I do thank you very much for your assistance. You are awesome. =)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I would proceed to update and see how it goes

Thanks for the appreciation of my efforts - that in itself is appreciated

Post if there are remaining problems and we will address them if possible

RE IE the tested method is RESET. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/internet-explorer/reset-ie-settings#ie=ie-11

However the 8.1 update if you get that far will then include IE11 and it maybe that if the reset does not solve it the update to 11 may

To go back that
catalyst control center: host application has stopped working.

may have been solved with the installation of the driver for the integrated graphics

*GOOD LUCK with it am offline until about 2130*


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay thank you again. Hopefully all of this takes care of it. If anything more persists I will post again.=)


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update. I did all the updates and installed Microsoft Silverlight and that has fixed all the Internet Explorer problems. Everything seems to be working smoothly. I wanted to thank you both again for your help. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good news
Pleased it worked out


----------

